# my cannabis plant leaves are all yellow HELP



## weedmanuk (May 4, 2008)

hello my plant is skunk#1 it was growing fine but now the leaves have turned yellow not just the tip the whole thing there is only about 4 leaves at the top that its still green but they are turning the same some one plz plz HELP i will put some pic very soon


----------



## weedmanuk (May 4, 2008)

it is in coco feeding on coco a & b


----------



## weedmanuk (May 4, 2008)




----------



## weedmanuk (May 4, 2008)




----------



## tehdansauce (May 4, 2008)

are you giving it nutes yet?


----------



## weedmanuk (May 4, 2008)

yes coco a&b and its under a 600 hps


----------



## weedmanuk (May 4, 2008)




----------



## weedmanuk (May 6, 2008)

come on any one plz


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 6, 2008)

Looks like Nitrogen Def to me. Maybe you should add some more A next watering. If that doesn't work then nutes might not be getting to plant. It could even be early symptoms of being root-bound. I'd put my money on nitro though.


----------



## weedmanuk (May 6, 2008)

im a new cuy whats that mean Nitrogen Def and what do i need to buy to sort it plz


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 6, 2008)

Your plant need more nitrogen. Def= deficiency 
If your using this Canna Coco A & B Nutrients: Basement Lighting Hydroponics and Plant Grow Lights
Then next time you water add more A, less B, to the mix and your plant should get better. If it doesn't post some better pics and we might be able to figure it out.
Oh, and how often do you water it? what soil are you using?


----------



## SIV3L (May 6, 2008)

I would change my nutes to something like Botanicare Pro grow. Looks like those u may be using may have nute lockout or just not enough for the plant. flush the water and use a diff nute.


----------



## weedmanuk (May 6, 2008)

come on someone help


----------



## mmclean3 (May 6, 2008)

I cant really tell what the problem is from that picture. IT could be A nitrogen deficiency


----------



## mmclean3 (May 6, 2008)

Heres a link to a great site that tells u problems shows u pictures. n helps u solve them! 

*International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles!*


----------



## mmclean3 (May 6, 2008)

Ok first when you feed ur plant do u ph ur water? IF so whats the ph of ur water with nutes in it?


----------



## weedmanuk (May 6, 2008)

i need help to fix the prob can any one help


----------



## mmclean3 (May 6, 2008)

weedmanuk said:


> i need help to fix the prob can any one help


 DO YOU ph ur water before feeding?


----------



## weedmanuk (May 6, 2008)

polyploidyprince i will try that and it is in coco and i feed it once a day


----------



## weedmanuk (May 6, 2008)

5.6 mmclean


----------



## weedmanuk (May 6, 2008)

yes ph down and its on 5.6 after i use ph down


----------



## mmclean3 (May 6, 2008)

are you in soil ?


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 6, 2008)

I think hes in soil....i'm not really sure.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 6, 2008)

well if ur in soil that ph is way too low. nutes are being locked out. If its soil ur ph should be ATLEAST 6.0, good range is 6.2-6.6 for good nute uptake in soil


----------



## tehdansauce (May 6, 2008)

from the picture he posted it looks like he is hydro.


----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)

no its in coco soil and do you thats what is makeing it yellow


----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)

and ive just got this cutting from a mate it looks a bit fuck can anyone help with that to


----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)

its in rockwool


----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)




----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)




----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)

at the moment i am not feeding it on any nutes but i am spraying it with Growth Technology Nitrozyme daily what do you thing i should do


----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)

anyone plz


----------



## Alto (May 7, 2008)

weedmanuk said:


> im a new cuy whats that mean Nitrogen Def and what do i need to buy to sort it plz


He meant that your plant is not getting enough Nitrogen
To sort it you would need to supply the plant with more nitrogen through the use of fertilizers, or nutrients. Same thing really.
The nutrient you are using contains the Nitrogen in the part A of the solution so his recommendation was to add a bit more part A next feeding.

My guess is that whatever you are doing is hurting the plant.
When plants are that little its easy to overdo anything even water.
I would use plain water with a PH of 6 to 7 if you are going to plant in soil 
or lower like 5.3 - 5.6 if you intend to grow your plants with a Hydroponic system. 
but for right now I would stick to plain balanced PH water and wait until the plant is more healthy before adding any nutrients.
That would include in a foliar spray (spraying foliage)

is that a clone or was it grown out from a seed?


----------



## smokdoughgetdough (May 7, 2008)

leme hop on this thread... my leaves r turnin yellow but theyre spots that turn into bigger spots i have a 400 hps u think the lights too close


----------



## Alto (May 7, 2008)

smokdoughgetdough said:


> leme hop on this thread... my leaves r turnin yellow but theyre spots that turn into bigger spots i have a 400 hps u think the lights too close


That would depend on how close the lights are...


----------



## smokdoughgetdough (May 7, 2008)

i got 5 plants all bout 5 6 inches tall the light was prolly 10 12 inches above the top of the plant


----------



## Alto (May 7, 2008)

smokdoughgetdough said:


> i got 5 plants all bout 5 6 inches tall the light was prolly 10 12 inches above the top of the plant


I have a 400W HPS as well and keep it about a foot away
my plants are now about a month old
I started with T5 bulbs and at 10 days moved to the 400W (it has a MH conversion bulb now for veg)
a foot is general rule for 400 2 feet for 600 but if the plants are young or seem to be suffering from it just back it off till they are older.
Another good test is to hold your hand at about the canopy (tops of plants)
if your hand is hot or uncomfortable your plants will be as well.
In that case again back the light up away from them some.


----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)

the big plant is grown from seed but the little one its a clone what do you think is wrong with the little one


----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)

for how long should i add more coco part A


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 7, 2008)

weedmanuk said:


> for how long should i add more coco part A


 Until it starts to perk up. And if it doesn't......start praying.


----------



## weedmanuk (May 7, 2008)

what about the little one poly


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 8, 2008)

I'm not really a clone "expert" but a couple of things come to mind.
1. the roots might not have taken.
2. could be a combination PH/nute issue
3.the plant HAS rooted and its took big for the container.
I don't know, please somebody else add some something. You might have to give up on it and just focus on the bigger plant. Please post some more pics so we can see if its getting better.
Oh and cut that yellow ass leaf off it, its either dead or dying. Either way its useless and the plant doesn't need it.


----------



## Alto (May 8, 2008)

did not abandon you there
I know very little about clones
I will in a few weeks but I am afraid it may be a bit late for this case.
Sorry, don't fret someone will come along and answer your plea
someone always does.


----------



## power2me (May 8, 2008)

It also look a lil like magnesium def but this is pretty rare. But who knows with coco being as I have zero experience with it. Since its on the bottom leaves id say Mg though. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## weedmanuk (May 8, 2008)

im not giving the clone any nutes yet and its in a 1 in rockwool cube and the roots are just starting to come out and i am doing what you said and i will post some more pics tomoz ok


----------



## MDgrow (May 8, 2008)

I had same problem, nothing too yellow just not getting that dark green that i wanted. Try getting cal-mag, it has good amount of nitrogen and magnesium, its workign for me.


----------



## crotalus (May 8, 2008)

Are you feeding with every watering of the bigger plant? If not, I would say feed it more often. I have a feeling its too little nitrogen as opposed to too much. I guess it could still be lockout though. You want to use a plant food with more nitrogen than phosphorus and potassium when plants are young like that. There should be a ratio on the bottle your nutes came in. Nitrogen will be the first number. I use a two part feeding solution. Those are nice cause you can add more or less nitrogen if you want.


----------



## mmaaddmmaann (Jul 20, 2008)

Nutrient n deficiency is a lack of a particular nutrient, in this case, nitrogen. I'm not sure what coco A & B is, but if this is hydro, check your food. On the bottles should be how much of each essential nutrient is in it. Use more of the solution with more nitrogen in your next feed. If it's in soil, do the same thing, but with soil based nutrients instead of hydroponic nutrients. Take a look on google, you should be able to find lots of food with nitrogen , or lots of ways to supplement nitrogen using other means.


----------



## mmaaddmmaann (Jul 20, 2008)

also, I have had lots of clones go yellow on me before they went back to a nice green. After they have rooted, and can concentrate on growing, the green will naturally return. This is true as long as you take care of them. I almost never feed my cloned untill they are in a larger container and have got a good root system going.


----------



## plant DR.hyde (Sep 7, 2008)

hey bro what that guy means is to try giveing ur plant more food.it needs more than just water,growing hydro u need to start the feeding prosess from the start.and my favorit plant food is called-FLORA NOVA-u can get it from ur local hydroponics store. {read the directions carefully}
hope i could help.....good luck


----------



## tcraven12 (Aug 22, 2009)

i neeed a lot of helpp i have no idea how to thread on my own soo i have 7 plant and they were very pretty and full untill flowring noww they are ugly veryy skinnyy and have alot of yellow leaves but one is veryy full but the top of the main root is dieing it looks like it has been snapped off pleasee help me


----------



## Four20forBob (Oct 5, 2009)

you need some tools, PH meter, PPM meter, and get a book like the growers bible, it's a small investment for you can get back,
education is the key.


----------



## oneceasar (Aug 13, 2010)

View attachment 1096172View attachment 1096171View attachment 1096170i have the same problem at first they grow fine.. and then they just stop these are 2 weeks old and havent grown since like last week the first picture plant was actually growing taller and thin and the 3rd picture plant grew short and thick and it starting smelling like weed more than any other of the 3 i have..


----------



## lerellion (Aug 13, 2010)

Heres the deal---- Check your PH of your run off, If your Ph is wack flush, Check the PPM of the run off if it is say over 200 Flush until you are under 200. Let the soil dry out ( wait until pot is light in coco your pots prob won't get to light) If you havn't watered within 3 days then give them a half dose of nutes, then wait 3-4 days ( or until pots are light) and give PH'ed water.. Only give em nutes once a week and slowly ramp back up to full strength watching the plants for problems.. BUT ALWAYS check your run off if it seems a little off flush back to where it needs to be. But remember EVERY time you flush the plant you are ALSO flushing nutes out of the soil and they will need to be replaced. 


Keep in mind none of the above is Gospel it's just what I would do.............


----------



## The.Smokerator (Dec 14, 2010)

Nitrogen Deficiency is when your plant is lacking the macro Nutrient called Nitrogen...It's most important during the vegetative cycle, yet still used when needed in the flowering cycle. It's the N part of NPK(Nitrogen-Phosporous-Potassium). You need to use something thats high in N (Nitrogen)....Your Nutrients A Bottle should have sufficient nitrogen in it....This deficiency usually starts from the bottom up....if it's sporadic on the leaves it could be iron or magnisium....just give it a little A and wait a few days.


----------



## indnoutlaw420 (Feb 28, 2011)

weedmanuk said:


> it is in coco feeding on coco a & b


 mine did same thing mag def


----------



## indnoutlaw420 (Feb 28, 2011)

we need pic to help u


----------



## indnoutlaw420 (Feb 28, 2011)

to all u new grower . im new my self , i have found out the hard way that is best to start with basic miracle grow soil it has every thing u need from start to finish and like the experts dont tell u then just cut back on your nut and check your PH and all is well p.s i will be posting pic tonight 9 eastern time that what time the sun comes on


----------



## indnoutlaw420 (Feb 28, 2011)

and to all the new cloners out their it not that hard . here what not to do . do not let water stand make sure .always take part of plant where the stalk is hard .after 3day take dome off twice aday for fresh air them just use a spray bottel 3-4 times aday until u see roots the more root u have the less response time u will have till u see new growth .oh ya to much water in bottem will drown your shit


----------



## kaydeezee (Nov 4, 2016)

I also have this problem with yellow leaves? I'm 57days into a auto gsc in a 1gal fab pot and this girl has been like this for the past few weeks. Nothing I do is helping so I'm thinking ROOT BOUND? ??
Plus I was tight on the nutrients all the way through?????


----------

